# Sheep Shearer in Texas



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I may have asked this before if I have sorry to bother again.
I am in desperate need of a shearer. I have my own shears, and I chop their wool to hell..lol...then I brake out the scissors and hand shear them...I am no professional by far....is there anyone on this blog that is? I have watched videos...I am a hands on visual person and need someone there to guide me.

Also I have someone semi close by that brings in a shearer from another state to shear his herd..and he stated that I can bring my sheep to his place and leave them for a couple of days....I am uncomfortable doing this do to I dont know what his sheep may or may not have. Any comments on this?

Thank you all for any help you may provide


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I think you're wise not to bring them to someone else's farm: you're right, they could pick something up. 

If the shearer is coming to a farm close by, he'll probably be willing to come to your place when he's done. If you only have a few sheep and he prefers large herds, offer to pay a little more than usual, but only as a last resort; they're usually happy to pick up an extra job without having to go very far. Ask your neighbor to put you in touch with him directly, you should be able to work something out. Good luck!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

You are smart to worry about leaving your sheep at someone else's for any length of time.
:umno:
Don't take this personally but the other person doesn't sound like he cares about what visiting sheep might bring in either. You might ask if the shearer could stop at your place after doing the other flock. How many do you have? That's what our shearer does, our 44 woollies first and then the neighbor's 16. Sometimes he even does a third small flock on the way home.

You need overnight notice to get ready. The sheep should be dry and empty.

Peg


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Forgot to say - if there are any 4H or general sheep shows in your part of the state, track down who shears them. The fair or show managers may be able to help with contacts. Or maybe any large-animal vet's offices?

Peg


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Forgot to say - if there are any 4H or general sheep shows in your part of the state, track down who shears them. The fair or show managers may be able to help with contacts. Or maybe any large-animal vet's offices?
> 
> Peg


Funny you should ask that Katahdins....vet raises 300 head of Barbados(I may have spelled that wrong) and knows NO ONE..

Called my county agent:knows NO ONE
Called the local ag teacher: she came out brought two young boys tormented my ewe for 2 hrs and broke my new shear masters and only had half a ewe sheared with still 2 inches of wool left on that half....I almost lost it on that one.

Called a local girl that sheared really good.for 4H..too good took 3 hrs.to shear one sheep..sheared my ewe so good I could see her pink skin...after telling her a dozen times to not shear them that short...the last straw was when she sheared half my ewe's ear off....I almost past out..LOL

Please send real Help....I am hysterical...:hysterical:


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

:grit:

That's terrible! I would have sorely tempted to demand half of her ear in exchange!  

Sounds like an employment opportunity to me, have you considered training to be a shearer yourself? I would, but I know my back wouldn't last long enough to do more than about one and a half sheep!

Also, if there are any annual fiber festivals anywhere around you, they have shearing demonstrations, which means GOOD shearers abound. I know someone who gets a good deal on a shearer because she lets him spend the night at her house (husband is there, too, it's not THAT kind of a deal ). She's in the middle of nowhere, but right between two somewheres, so it means he doesn't have to spend the night in his car between jobs. Everyone wins! Have you tried posting on craigslist in areas around you? You might be able to negotiate a similar arrangement.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe someone here can help ? http://www.sheepusa.org/Shearer_Directory/state/TX

I would definitely get in touch with the neighbor's shearer, my shearer also has picked up little side jobs in the area, just expect to pay more, but it is still well worth it. You can also get in touch with the person (Darlene?) that you bought your sheep from.


Deb


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

eieiomom said:


> Maybe someone here can help ? http://www.sheepusa.org/Shearer_Directory/state/TX
> 
> I would definitely get in touch with the neighbor's shearer, my shearer also has picked up little side jobs in the area, just expect to pay more, but it is still well worth it. You can also get in touch with the person (Darlene?) that you bought your sheep from.
> 
> ...


I dont remember a Darlene...and how do you know who I bought my sheep from....I just had chills....is there a ghost smiley face I can pick from....LOL


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I apologize !!

Thought you were the personon HT located in TX, that bought dairy cross ewes from one of my customers, my bad :hammer:

It is a good start though to ask the people you bought your sheep from...


Deb


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

eieiomom said:


> I apologize !!
> 
> Thought you were the personon HT located in TX, that bought dairy cross ewes from one of my customers, my bad :hammer:
> 
> ...


I raise Old English Babydoll sheep...where's the sheep smiley face...LOL 

Ewes from Kansas...and my rams were purchased here...and they have the same problem.....:cowboy:


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I shear sheep and dogs.

sites.google.com/site/sandyscreations

Check out my under construction website and contact me.

I TRAVEL!


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Years ago I bought my new husband a shearing instruction video, some used electric clippers and he did a fine, if a bit slow, job on our flock.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for the link eieiomom...I have a professional shearer coming and he is willing to teach me also!...I am so excited...It's gonna cost a bit more ...but will be worth every dime..just to get my self educated...Thanks all


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you !

Deb


----------

